
A USB charger in a coverplate - josephscott
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/snappower/snappower-charger-a-usb-charger-in-a-coverplate-no
======
simonblack
I have several of these.

[http://sockitz.com.au/m/index.php/classic-sockitz-white-
usb-...](http://sockitz.com.au/m/index.php/classic-sockitz-white-usb-
powerpoints.html)

------
jessaustin
1 amp no thanks.

